# public land **** hunting



## OldRook (Jun 14, 2012)

Most likely relocating to the great state of Michigan this fall (yes that is a great thing!)

will be within one hr of Detroit somewhere

Public land **** hunting?? I have a tremendous itch to get back in the game, been out of it a few years.. I've hunted in Michigan quite a lot over the years, but always in the border counties with IN.

appreciate any feedback


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

When you get settled up here pm me for some cooning, there is others on here also just kinda slow now, there are some state game areas west of detroit and north. Do you have any dogs now?


----------



## OldRook (Jun 14, 2012)

nope

been without a hound for 3 years now - high time to get back into it..


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

Not sure on the east side but west and north are abundant oppertunities..


----------



## OldRook (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent to know

hope to be up there octoberish - looking forward to it!


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

OldRook said:


> excellent to know
> 
> hope to be up there octoberish - looking forward to it!


We have that too. the southern mich **** hunters is in onsted mich.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

just let me know when you get here, i have more than i know what to do with at my place. you can have them all...


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

68w said:


> just let me know when you get here, i have more than i know what to do with at my place. you can have them all...


Where you located?


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

just north west of lansing in eagle.. you just have to bring me along to help..


----------



## OldRook (Jun 14, 2012)

sure appreciate it fellas!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

highly recomend hooking up with one of the ******* groups,,, great guys and like dog owners everywhere always eager to show off their dog,,,and of course that means hunting.


----------



## BlacknBluehounds (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm up in sandusky I make the drive to detriot for work about hour and 15. I got an addiction to **** hunting and am always up for some company hit me up if you get up this way plenty of ****


----------



## OldRook (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks

ill take you up on that


----------

